# My new bow- not anymore



## Todd Cook (Apr 2, 2016)

I've actually been shooting this one for a month or so, but I've got it finished now. Upson county osage, 67" nock to nock, 54# at 29". It's the hardest shooting selfbow I've made;very similar to my hill style glass bows. This stave was crooked as a dogs leg, and has several knots. But nothing a little heat couldn't fix. I heat tempered the belly on this one, and it holds about an inch of reflex after unstringing. She still needs a name. Hopefully we'll make some memories together soon.


----------



## Poynor (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks good to me!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice bow Todd, it's the electrical code violations with the outlet in the pictures that got me nervous! LOL.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll bet you get a lot of satisfaction out of shooting a bow that you made. Maybe more out of taking game with it.  Best of luck.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome bow Todd.  You definitely been putting your sweat equity into making your own bows.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Well done Todd.  Looks good.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Apr 4, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks good Todd!


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks awesome Todd.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, the law of averages caught up with me. I've been riding a lucky streak with selfbow for a long time now. Yesterday my new bow ended the streak in spectacular fashion. At full draw it exploded into 4 pieces. When it was over I was holding the string, the arrow, and the grip.  Oh well, I'm sure I've got a better piece of wood around here somewhere.......


----------



## Al33 (Apr 5, 2016)

WOW! 7Nothing like having a bow explode to startle you. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> Well, the law of averages caught up with me. I've been riding a lucky streak with selfbow for a long time now. Yesterday my new bow ended the streak in spectacular fashion. At full draw it exploded into 4 pieces. When it was over I was holding the string, the arrow, and the grip.  Oh well, I'm sure I've got a better piece of wood around here somewhere.......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 5, 2016)

Well Todd, in as bad as it was, at least it wasn't a slap in the face. I just thought of a name for her, but I doubt it would be well received, on the forum.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 5, 2016)

We don't get to see a picture of the explosion bow?


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 5, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> We don't get to see a picture of the explosion bow?


It's probably still to painful to share....


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll post one tonight. Don't know how from my phone.


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 5, 2016)

Todd sent me the picture via text so here it is.  Let's all have a moment of silence please....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 5, 2016)

Sure hate that happened to you Todd. But, I'll say one thing...when you blow one up...it's blown up.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 5, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure hate that happened to you Todd. But, I'll say one thing...when you blow one up...it's blown up.



I'm afraid Dan's gonna laugh at me over this one. If you zoom in , I think it let go where I cut in the shelf.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 5, 2016)

Well that means you get  to get to work on another one . Dan laughs at those SISSY shelfs as he calls em.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure hate that happened to you Todd. But, I'll say one thing...when you blow one up...it's blown up.



I agree, that ain't no halfway job, that is follow through.
I reckon you can salvage the string.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh well, you can build a new one up at Twin Oaks!  I'm glad you weren't hurt, but I sure would have liked to see your face when that happened!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry to see that happen to your bow Todd, good your not hurt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 5, 2016)

Well that stinks. Sure don't like seeing a yellow bow like that come apart ..

Start shooting off yer hand like I do......


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Clipper (Apr 5, 2016)

Well rats. When I read the title of the thread I was hoping it was no longer new because you had taken game with it.  Sorry for you losing all the work you put into it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow! Glad your ok Todd!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2016)

Dang man. I've heard of people pulling bows in half but never into four pieces. If you're gonna tear one up........ Oh well. That bow was fast too. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## handfull (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry to see that happen.  My first venture into a selfbow was a hickory longbow that was great until it developed a hinge and ended up as kindling in the campfire


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2016)

Todd, have you shaped up another one or two yet?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Dang man. I've heard of people pulling bows in half but never into four pieces. If you're gonna tear one up........ Oh well. That bow was fast too. Can't wait to see the next one.



They put one on the tree at Twin Oaks w full intention of breaking it. On video into 5 pieces. Crazy loud too!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2016)

Buford was drawing one of Hatchet Dan's "Character Bows" last Saturday. The bow came apart at the seams! I think Dan is still chuckling.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Buford was drawing one of Hatchet Dan's "Character Bows" last Saturday. The bow came apart at the seams! I think Dan is still chuckling.


That think broke right behind me and Sheila and she is still scared


----------



## Todd Cook (May 20, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Todd, have you shaped up another one or two yet?



I've made one. I'll eventually post pictures. The last one was a little camera shy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 20, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> I've made one. I'll eventually post pictures. The last one was a little camera shy.



Performing well, in all positions, is more important than camera posing, imo.


----------

